# Nanon: 2000+ geniales contribuciones



## swift

¡Pronto! Acabo de enterarme de que nuestra querida Nanon ha sobrepasado los dos mil metros planos. Llamen a los amigos porque esta noche hay fiesta...

Anne:

Tus mensajes son un deleite. Gracias por compartir con nosotros tus abundantes conocimientos en... prácticamente todo. Tus 2000 han quedado grabados sobre roca y permanecerán por largos años...

Me emociona mucho poder trabajar contigo también en el CTP.

Un beso,


José


----------



## romarsan

Feliz postiversario Nanon. No coincidimos mucho, pero siempre leo con interés tus aportes.

Traje esto para endulzar la espera mientras se anima la fiesta.

Abrazos


----------



## swift

Bueno, yo también pongo alguito: sírvanse.

Espero que alcance para todos...


----------



## Vanda

*Naninha querida, devagarinho, como se fosse uma mineirinha, 
você vai distribuindo conhecimento e elegância nos fóruns. 
Olha o que está esperando por você aqui para comemorarmos 
os mais de 2000 (espero que seja bem antes dos 3000). 

Obrigada por jogar no nosso campo, também!
Beijinhos!
*


----------



## chamyto

Hoy llego a tiempo.

_Felices 2000 posts_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais, mais... c'est un congrats exclusivement péninsulaire ou quoi ? 
Bon... ahem... 

A mí me gusta el chocolate.
El perro de San Roque no tiene rabo.
Salpon et Viven sont tenaces, vé ! (euh... ? )

Voilà, c'est à peu près tout ce qui me reste de mes notions d'espagnol !  
Ah, et pis encore : enhorabuena, Nanon. 

Et pour carburer jusqu'au prochain millier (de km !), n'oublie pas ta prière *d*u soir...  (et si je faisais de même, qui sait si on ne trinquerait pas ensemble, un jour... ?) 

Bisettes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Nanon*: una de las mentes más claras de Wr y uno de los ojos más bonitos también (mejorando a lo presente, claro).

¡Enhorabuena por esos 2000, *Nanon*! ¡¡¡Queremos muchos más!!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Quelle nana cette Nanon !  Pas nano, ni nonne, non ! Mega, Na !_

_  __2000 félicitations_ ​


----------



## Gévy

Merci Nanon, pour toutes ces aides amicales et judicieuses (quand même, faut pas l'oublier !) que tu nous offres sans compter (pourtant le compteur tourne ! 2 000, ça commence à faire !!).

On t'attend, on t'espère, on bout d'impatience, on se ronge les ongles... bref, toujours heureux de te voir radiner. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

J'y crois pas, no lo puedo creer, não acredito...


swift said:


> Gracias por compartir con nosotros tus abundantes conocimientos en... prácticamente todo.


 
 Ahora no puedo decir que no sé, o que sólo sé que no sé nada. Pero ya te dije, soy todóloga graduada y para eso me pagan... (ojo: aquí no )



swift said:


> Tus 2000 han quedado grabados sobre roca y permanecerán por largos años...


 
¿Petroglifos yo? Eso sí que no lo sospechaba...
En serio: a mí también me emociona mucho compartir estos espacios con una persona excepcional como tú.



romarsan said:


> ... para endulzar la espera mientras se anima la fiesta.


 
Romarsan: ¡Gracias mil! ¿Cómo sabes que soy chocolatera? Se ven deliciosos... Un abrazo.




Vanda said:


> *Naninha querida, devagarinho, como se fosse uma mineirinha, *
> *você vai distribuindo conhecimento e elegância nos fóruns. *
> *Olha o que está esperando por você aqui para comemorarmos *
> *os mais de 2000 (espero que seja bem antes dos 3000). *
> 
> *Obrigada por jogar no nosso campo, também!*
> *Beijinhos!*


 
Vandinha querida, temos que comemorar com certeza!!! Espero que isso aconteça bem dentro de pouco (logo te contato por MP).
Eu sempre estarei nesse campo (o Denis me comentou que eu estava de plantão: o que fazer senão morrer de riso, com apenas 2000 posts, né?)

2000+ beijos!



chamyto said:


> Hoy llego a tiempo.


Se aceptan y se retribuyen felicitaciones en cualquier momento 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mais, mais... c'est un congrats exclusivement péninsulaire ou quoi ?


 
Péninsulaire ? J'en connais qui doivent se marrer... À moins de considérer l'Amérique Latine comme une péninsule, moi qui ne parle ni l'espagnol ni le portugais péninsulaires (et ce n'est pas faute de le proclamer), je me vois sous un autre jour ! 

Bien. Dépéninsularisons le congrats.



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et pour carburer jusqu'au prochain millier (de km !), n'oublie pas ta prière tu soir... (
> Bisettes.


Prière tu soir ? Faut pas trop carburer au Ricard... Pas de boogie-woogie avant votre prière du soir !
Merci pour ce souvenir. Le petit millier de km (un peu moins) qui nous sépare au jour où j'écris ne m'empêchera pas de m'en jeter un à ta santé avant que nous puissions enfin trinquer... Je tente janvier prochain.
Bisettes en retour 



Víctor Pérez said:


> uno de los ojos más bonitos también (mejorando a lo presente, claro).


 
Ouvrez l'oeil, et le bon, qu'ils disaient...
Si vieras el otro ojo, Víctor... no, mejor no digo nada y te mando un beso.




Punky Zoé said:


> _Pas nano, ni nonne, non ! Mega, Na !_​


 
Ah non, pas nonne ni mégalo... et pas si méga que ça, j'ai une stature tout-à-fait moyenne...



Gévy said:


> on se ronge les ongles...


 
Gevita, quand on aime, on ne compte pas !
Mais si ça commence à faire, faut me le dire, j'arrête tout de suite... enfin non : en fait, je ne peux plus m'arrêter : c'est grave, docteur ? Parce que j'ai une copine, là, qui va bientôt y laisser ses ongles... 

Je vous envoie plein de bisous, besitos, beijinhos, etc... et comme je sais qu'il y a des amateurs de recettes (pourtant, faut-il une recette pour faire des bisous ?) en voici :
besitos de coco
besitos fríos (no encuentro la receta... son de Mérida, Venezuela)
baisers
baisers en chocolat
Baci
receita rápida: como fazer beijinho


----------



## itka

Hello Nanon ! Je suis la reine des pommes  en matière de congrats ! Une fois sur deux, je les rate, l'autre fois, je suis en retard... 
Alors, là, c'est retard, mais je te félicite de tout cœur pour les   deux cas  *2K* que tu as traités brillamment ... quoique.... je trouve que tu t'occupes bien trop souvent de langues (péninsulaires ou pas) que je ne connais pas du tout. Viens nous voir un peu plus souvent du côté du forum FS ! 
Et en attendant...


----------



## Topsie

itka said:


> Hello Nanon ! Je suis la reine des pommes  en matière de congrats ! Une fois sur deux, je les rate, l'autre fois, je suis en retard...
> Alors, là, c'est retard, mais je te félicite de tout cœur pour les   deux cas  *2K* que tu as traités brillamment ... quoique.... je trouve que tu t'occupes bien trop souvent de langues (péninsulaires ou pas) que je ne connais pas du tout. Viens nous voir un peu plus souvent du côté du forum FS !
> Et en attendant...


Zut! C'est EXACTEMENT ce que j'allais dire moi-même!
Félicitations Nanon!


----------



## Nanon

Itka, Topsie, vous êtes toutes les deux trop gentilles ! Tous les bisous précédents, dans des langues que vous connaissez ou pas, sont pour vous aussi. 
Et puis, ce n'est pas parce que je ne laisse pas (beaucoup) de traces que je ne viens pas vous voir, mais parce que vous avez probablement répondu mieux que je ne l'aurais fait moi-même, je ne fais pas monter vite le compteur...
De gros bisous aux pommes, bien rouges et bien ronds... (et dont il va falloir que je trouve la recette).


----------



## bb008

*Nanon me uno a Swift, y me alegra compartir con alguien que conoce a mi país y de alguna manera siempre lo lleva presente. Felicidades y vengas otras 2000 contribuciones más.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Nanon

Pero ¿¿¿cóóóómo??? ¿Ya estás por encima de los 2000, yo no me di cuenta antes y ahora vienes tú a felicitarme? Soy imperdonable...
Cuando esté en Caracas te aviso para darte el *besote* que te mereces.


----------



## swift

Je me demande pourquoi vous utilisez cette couleur ici... On ne risque rien, après tout. On ne sera jamais off-topic ICI. Hi hi hi...


----------



## Nanon

Bueno, porque siempre habrá algún celoso o alguna celosa para reclamar que no voy a visitarle... Con decirte que hasta ahora no he sido capaz de ir a Marsella para ver a Karine a pesar de habérselo prometido varias veces, o sea que si ella nos lee, estoy j... frita


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratz on the *2k *milestone!


----------



## Nanon

2k thankz!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nanon said:


> [...] o sea que si ella nos lee, estoy j... frita


Lue ! 
(et oui, l'Amérique Latine n'est qu'une grooosse péninsule, na !  )


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Nanon. É difícil acreditar que são só dois mil. Parece que nos conhecemos há tanto tempo!

Merci, Nanon. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens dans WRF qui soient aussi patientes, sympathiques et intelligentes que vous. Vous êtes bel et beau géniale. 

Mes félicitations. Si je pouvais vous sohaiter un cadeau...


----------



## Nanon

Out, muito obrigada pela lembrança e pelo presente (adoro os castelos do Loira, claro)!!! Realmente estou emocionada ao ler o comentário de uma pessoa tão amável, simpática, inteligente, tolerante, genial, com tanto conhecimento e que me ajudou tanto, etc... faltam palavras!
Outro presente.


----------



## sokol

Oh, I almost missed you congrats page. 

I am very much looking forward to your next 1000 posts - many congratulations to your first 2000!
And here's my present - only flowers, but these won't wither.


----------



## Nanon

Goodness gracious! I will reach 3000 just by sending kisses back...
I love your thoughtful message and your flowers, Sokol! Good to see you!


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon pas 2000 mais bientôt 2100 posts...

Eh bien moi aussi, j'ai failli rater ta page de congrats. 

Comme je n'ai pas trouvé les bisous aux pommes, je t'offre un produit « local » des *P'tits becs au sirop d'érable* 

*Bravo Nanon !*


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon, j'adore tes p'tits becs au sirop d'érable... c'est prêt en 2 minutes, ça doit fondre tout seul et... mmmm !
C'est bien ce que je disais, à force de vous renvoyer des bises, je fais monter le compteur... mais c'est un plaisir !

PS - Les bisous aux pommes étaient une invention de ma part, pour quelqu'un qui disait être "la reine des pommes" (cf. supra). Comme je ne connais guère que les pommes d'amour, je lance un appel à candidatures car la recette reste encore à créer...


----------



## Mangato

Más vale tarde que nunca. Felicidades y perdona por el retraso.
Un beso afectuoso

MG


----------

